# Any Info Avalable On This Watch



## mintydave (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello

Now im more of a clock lover than watches but am after some info on my wifes watch.

Its a 9ct Gold H Samuel Quartz swiss made ladies watch with the following markings on the (electronic) movement

3572 Harley or Marley or Morley, cant make it out very well, 5 jewels. pictures below

Thats about all it says. She bought it in the early 80's secondhand with her first paycheck. She seems to think it was advertised as a few years old. Obviously H Sameul is a high street brand but we can find very little info on this watch.

it was valued at Â£350 about 10 yrs ago, which is irrelevant as we are not looking to sell, we are just trying to find a bit more history out of interest

If you have any info on anything of a simular nature we would be most greatful.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Harley is a trade mark from the Ronda SA from Lausen (CH), who made ebauches and movements. In this case for this H. Samuel.

Andreas


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The movement is better than the standard ones as this is a "5 jewel" even so relatively cheap to buy / replace. Think less than Â£10....

The value is in the Gold...... :yes:


----------



## mintydave (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh well not that interesting then, thanks for the replies anyway


----------

